# Solved: 1 fax machine and 1 fax modem on the same telephone line



## srfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

I have my fax modem of a computer set to answer on 2 rings for during the day use. At night, the computer is off and my fax machine answers on 3 rings.

During the day when I send a fax via the computer fax modem it will print out on the fax machine. I have had to unplug the fax machine during the day and remember to plug it back in at night.

Is there a settings fix for this?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Exactly how are they connected to the common phone line? If the modem in the computer has both telephone input and output jacks, try connecting the incoming phone line directly to the computer's modem input and plg the fax machine into the modem's telephone output line (Whre you would usually attach a standard telephone.


----------



## srfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> Exactly how are they connected to the common phone line? If the modem in the computer has both telephone input and output jacks, try connecting the incoming phone line directly to the computer's modem input and plg the fax machine into the modem's telephone output line (Whre you would usually attach a standard telephone.


_Posted via Mobile Device_.

They are each plugged into a wall jack in a different room. Each jack is for the same phone line. I will check today to see if each one is plugged from the jack to the line input on each device.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I had not considered that the modem card and fax machine were in different rooms on different jacks but the same phone line. My suggestion of plugging one into the other would not be that easy to implement. Sorry about that.

Can you post the exact brand and model number of the fax machine? Maybe we can come up with a setting that will not cause it to pick up on faxes being sent from the modem card.


----------



## srfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

cwwozniak said:


> I had not considered that the modem card and fax machine were in different rooms on different jacks but the same phone line. My suggestion of plugging one into the other would not be that easy to implement. Sorry about that.
> 
> Can you post the exact brand and model number of the fax machine? Maybe we can come up with a setting that will not cause it to pick up on faxes being sent from the modem card.


It is a brother intellifax 775.
Thank you for your help.

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I found a PDF file of the 775 Owner's Manual at:

http://www.brother-usa.com/ModelDocuments/Consumer/Users Manual/UM_IntelliFax_775_EN_86.PDF

Page 12-8 (#84 of 96 PDF pages) in the troubleshooting section mentions:



> *Fax Machine "Hears" Voice as CNG Tone*
> If your fax machine is set to Easy Receive ON, it is more sensitive to sounds.
> Your fax machine may mistakenly interpret certain voices or music on the line
> as a calling fax machine and respond with fax receiving tones. Deactivate the
> ...


I am not sure if the Easy Receive function is hearing the fax tones from your modem and triggers the printing of the pages but it might be worth investigating.


----------



## srfoot (Mar 27, 2007)

I turned the easy receive off and checked all the wires from the wall jacks and made sure they go to the line connection.

It is working now and not printing on the fax machine.

Thank you for your help.

Another tech strange phenomenon.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

You're welcome.

If all is working as desired, you can use the "Marked Solved" button at the top of your first post to mark this topic as solved.


----------

